# Hunting Missouri River in SD



## MNHonker (Sep 22, 2014)

I was wondering if anyone here has had any experience hunting around the Missouri River in South Dakota. Headed out there for 10 days next week. Any tips on how to hunt them or what regions of the river are best to find birds would be greatly appreciated. Not looking for anyones honey holes, but just a general area where they stack up. We plan on field hunting around the Pierre Area.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I hope you have land owner connections if your field hunting around pierre. Not saying you can't get on any land, but it is probably the toughest area of the state to get permission on private land for free.


----------

